# The Dead End



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/cemetery_2005.htm

Finally figured out the night-time picture taking thing with this digital camera after 2 years of trying!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great pics Ghostess! Your props look terrific. The close shot of your gargoyle looks great.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ghostess - I am a big fan of your Halloween props. The Bird girl is awesome.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Everything looks great Deanna! Great job with the photography too.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks everybody  I had a blast making it all!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Deanna, It looks great. I'm glad to see all of those projects out there doing their thing. The lighting was all well placed also. You should be proud of yourself, it was well worth a years worth of effort.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

that looks great!

i love it!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, your photos are beautiful Ghostess...all of your props look awesome. I really like your FCG, she's gorgeous! You did an outstanding job...wish I could've seen it in person.


----------

